

We almost earned 12k per month from the appstore - mattgecko
http://appstore100k.com/blog/we-almost-earned-12k-per-month-from-the-appstore/

======
mattgecko
I'm not sure, I think because we only got caught with 8 puzzles I guess they
just decided to give us a chance. They're very hit and miss

------
joeallenpro
Why didn't Apple just delete your dev account?

